# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  محدودیت شرکت در کنکور-سراسری

## Htp11

سلام دوستان
من دیپلم تجربی سال98 دارم و کنکور 98 شرکت کردم
میخوام کنکور 1400 شرکت کنم
غیر از ثبت نام تو داشگاه پیام نور و مرخصی گرفتن راه دیگه ای هم هست؟ من شنیدم جدیدا میشه تا20 سالگی تو کنکور شرکت کرد.
باتشکر

----------

